
"PowerPoint is evil" author to monitor stimulus spending - jseliger
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/03/powerpoint-foe-tapped-by-white-house.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Also reported here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1174714>

Many, many comments there.

